# Next week on the Guad.



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm taking a week off and making a roadie up to Sattler Monday morning. Will fish the Guadalupe all week and come back Friday. Originally, I had planned on going to Broken Bow, OK or somewhere in Arkansas, but my trout fishing buddy couldn't make it. I guess a week alone in a cabin and on the river in the Hill Country ain't such a bad deal, though. I enjoy a little sweetwater fishing with my 5 wts after chucking flies in the salt with my 8, 10 & 12 wts all summer.

Probably heading back up there with the wife right after Christmas. Hope the fish cooperate.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I got an itch that needs scratching too. Tuesday or wednesday is looking good to me.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Well Worm Drowner do any good? 

I made it down on Tuesday for a couple hour wade. Landed two with a couple of hookups that I lost. They were definitely short striking.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

No, it was very tough. Most everyone I talked to had a tough time. A few guides in drift boats did okay, but for those of us wading, unless you stumbled upon a pod of fish, it was a long day. The fish were not spread out at all.

The few fish I did catch were on a white egg pattern with a red dot. 

I fished the area above DeLoach, 3rd crossing, Potts, Lazy L&L and #5 (old 6a). Didn't go any further downstream. Air temps were very warm until Thursday. Water was in the lower 60s.

I did see a few bream and black bass active as well.

The wife and I will be back the day after Christmas for a week. Hopefully, the fish will be settled down and more into their usual patterns.

Tight lines!


----------

